# Photo's of my colt



## Latika (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi! I have been away from the forums for a little while so everyone probably has forgotten me!!

Last year I was waiting for my mare to foal, the mare I bought as a yearling specifically to breed with my stallion, and then had to wait til she was old enough... lol anyway, last year she was suppoed to foal but as the year went on it became obvious she had lost it - I suspect she slipped it after being scanned. So I tried again and had been watching her like a hawk this year!

On 15th Oct (the night before our state show!) she finally foaled a gorgeous Buckskin Colt! he is absolutely perfect (apart from not being a filly )

This is my little man, *Latika Kavaar*:

2days Old






1wk Old





2wks Old








3wks Old


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 8, 2010)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## Laura Leopard (Nov 8, 2010)

That last photo cracks me up!


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 8, 2010)

AWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## wrs (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh he's adorable.




Congratulations!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 8, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable and looks like he has a lot of spunk



!


----------



## Latika (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

He has alot of personality - its hard to get photos now because he is always coming up to investigate!

If I go in to clean the water or fill the hay bag he sneaks up and bites the back of my leg LOL

He will make a super show gelding, and I cant wait to take him to his first show next year


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 8, 2010)

What a doll he is! LOVE the bucking picture too.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your hansome little guy


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 9, 2010)

He's wicked cute! Congrats!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 9, 2010)

CUTE


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 9, 2010)

"Adorable" was the first thought that popped into my mind.


----------



## wingnut (Nov 9, 2010)

What a sensational boy! Congrats


----------



## picasso (Nov 9, 2010)

He is really cute. Absolutely LOVE the last picture of him bucking. That is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Latika (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments!! I am just in love with him, he is only my 2nd home bred mini foal but he has so much more character and personality than my filly last year! and he is SO friendly!

It is raining today so I might try get some new pics of him getting wet


----------



## Latika (Nov 10, 2010)

hmm not very good pics! too blurry LOL


----------

